# Municipal blades for sale



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

6 in total, 3 full trip, 3 trip edge. Would sell all 6 for $5k.

http://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/5231032229.html


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sent you an email via Craig's list.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

pm sent
{The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.}


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/5231032229.html


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

4 left. Willing to deal


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

3 big muni blades left. Only have full trip left. $500 each.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Link is dead. If they are hydraulic angle, renew it and I'll forward to the airport manager. Right now they have ex-Penndot highway blades, one of which is fixed angle, so basically can only throw right.


----------

